# Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Severe Depression, and IBS



## babysoul (Jan 14, 2016)

For almost two years, I've been having severe issues with flatulence, diarrhea, and constipation. I don't know how to control the extremely loud gurgling, panick attacks, or stomach burning. Are there any dairy free products I can use? Diets or anything at all? I'm desperate and tired of living like this.


----------



## vagabond (Dec 15, 2016)

babysoul, I'm brand new here, but i've got everything in your title and I see nobody replied yet. Anyway, I feel for you and wish I could help. For me at least the depression doesn't exactly help my IBS, but anxiety absolutely triggers (and maintains) it.

There's debate about cause and effect, but there is a lot of good info in the general discussions about the connection between IBS and depression/anxiety.

Wish I had a stone cold answer, but for me it was diet. Didn't fix things mind you but made them manageable. If I take at least 3-5 days and eat only baked chicken or fish unseasoned, drink only water, and mild fruits and veggies like potatoes, carrots (juiced if I'm that serious) and "spoil" myself with a little cornbread, it really calms down. Add in the immodium which I need every day no matter what and I can be social.

Problem with that is I inevitably break discipline...who wants only a half dozen bland things to eat for the rest of their lives? I suggest researching the threads:

- food lists to try (i'm doing FODMAP now...so far looks like a winner)

- ways people are trying to minimize anxiety and depression

- MD as well as Alternative Medicine advice

- gut flora health...probably most important in long run (still researching, but #1 goal for me)

- natural treatments that may help

- OTC and prescription meds that have worked for some if necessary (I'm starting Caltrate...1st thread on IBS-D)

Each approach can help at least a little, and hopefully taken together you can get a hold of this thing!


----------



## LoopyLM (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm new here also. My sister has found her relief with antibiotics, prescription strength probiotics and a pill that kills certain parasites in the stomach. She retired at an early age to Mexico and since that country is known for Montezuma's revenge parasite meds are available OTC. The doctors are also more lenient in trying different meds without you having to beg for it like in the US.

She also eats more healthy now and makes her own bread and other vegetarian dishes like hummas using only fresh ingredients.

I have to wait a month to see my doctor, another two weeks for lab results and then wait for a referral to see a GI before trying any treatments. I've been through this for seven years and have gotten no help except Bentyl and a referral to see a psychologist from every new Dr I try. Its all stress they say but I don't believe it. Stress makes it worse but this condition didn't just start out of nowhere. Something has to be wrong inside my digestion system. I've been in pain every single day starting at 2 in the morning for seven years straight. Antidepressants haven't worked and antianxiety meds only calm it down for a couple of hours....you can't live on antianxiety meds. Bentyl no longer works. I'm suffering but doctors don't seem to understand. I want something that will cure whatever is wrong or at at least control it and let me live my life again.. I don't want a painkiller to cover it up. I'm going through depression now bcuz I can't work or socialize. Sometimes the pain is so bad I can't even concentrate on reading a book. If there's anybody out there that has been suffering as much as me please reach out!


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I think this is a "chicken or the egg" issue. Which one led to the other? If the anxiety is causing the diarrhea, then modifying your diet may not have the desired effect.


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

I totally feel your pain. I am an anxiety freakshow. I've tried all sorts of meds to help with it. I am currently on Zoloft, occasionally clonazapam and 80 billion Renew life probiotics. My diet is 1 cup of coffee, 3 egg whites and 1/2 cup of gluten free oatmeal and a cup of yogurt in the morning. 1 banana / greek yogurt 2/3 hours later. Plain chicken breast with salad for lunch. Hand full of cashews and almonds 2-3 hours later, then fish or chicken with potato for dinner. I workout at the gym for 90 minutes 4 times a week. For me, the more fiber I eat the more constipated and bloated I get. My IBS-C is 100% triggered by stress/anxiety and depression and I struggle everyday as I am a 100% commission paid sales person. (I don't sell, my family doesn't eat)


----------



## rossmed (Jan 26, 2017)

I quit my sales job in December due to an attack of IBS, with alternating constipation and diarrhea. I've suffered from clinical depression and a high level of anxiety since childhood due to severe emotional abuse. I've been on antidepressants ( Celexa 40 mg) and a low dose of ativan ( 1 mg) at bedtime to help me sleep. I have asked my pyschiatirst and my new gastroenterologist to raise my ativan dose and they both refuse. As I am now in my sixities they think it is addictive( so what?) and can cause dizziness, leading to falls.

I have never fallen or broken any bones in my life. My mother is 100 years old and takes the same meds. Trying Linzness now for the pain but take oxycontin 10 mg if pain is too bad. What should I do now? Why do they hate ativan so much?

I think taking oxycontin for pain is worse. I have a legal prescription to use it for back pain,and have had two surgeries so far. ( lower backa nd hip replacement.) My hip is fine but my IBS is kiiing me! HELP!!


----------

